# Cigar Aficionado's 2014 Top 25 Reveal Schedule



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

I can't find the original thread on this but the CA Countdown starts tomorrow. Last chance to take your guess at #1 . :first:

I'm going with Davidoff Nicaragua. T.

*Monday, December 15:* Cigars No. 10, 9, 8
*Tuesday, December 16: *Cigars No. 7, 6, 5
*Wednesday, December 17: *Cigars No. 4, 3, 2
*Thursday, December 18: *The Cigar of the Year
*Friday, December 19:* Cigars No. 11 through No. 25
*Monday, December 22:* Best Bargain Cigars of 2014

Cigar Aficionado's 2014 Top 25 Reveal Schedule | News & Features | Cigar Aficionado


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

My guess is the Opus X Angels Share.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't want too sound cynical, but I think the whole concept behind this is ridiculous. A "reveal schedule"? This is like seemingly everything else floating around today...be it sports, the entertainment awards, or a cigar rating list, people seem to love to drag stuff out and milk it for all it's worth. I can't help but wonder if it isn't because they recognize, on some level, that is isn't worth a whole lot to begin with so they have to drum up artificial excitement to make it pass as halfway worth the trouble?

EDIT: Sorry, Tom- I wasn't trying to make it sound like fancying a guess at the winner was silly- I just think the way CA goes about "unveiling" said list is a bit foolish.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I don't want too sound cynical, but I think the whole concept behind this is ridiculous. A "reveal schedule"? This is like seemingly everything else floating around today...be it sports, the entertainment awards, or a cigar rating list, people seem to love to drag stuff out and milk it for all it's worth. I can't help but wonder if it isn't because they recognize, on some level, that is isn't worth a whole lot to begin with so they have to drum up artificial excitement to make it pass as halfway worth the trouble?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, Tom- I wasn't trying to make it sound like fancying a guess at the winner was silly- I just think the way CA goes about "unveiling" said list is a bit foolish.


So....no guess? lol.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

It's going to be a Padron. Which, I don't know....


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I don't want too sound cynical, but I think the whole concept behind this is ridiculous. A "reveal schedule"? This is like seemingly everything else floating around today...be it sports, the entertainment awards, or a cigar rating list, people seem to love to drag stuff out and milk it for all it's worth. I can't help but wonder if it isn't because they recognize, on some level, that is isn't worth a whole lot to begin with so they have to drum up artificial excitement to make it pass as halfway worth the trouble?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, Tom- I wasn't trying to make it sound like fancying a guess at the winner was silly- I just think the way CA goes about "unveiling" said list is a bit foolish.


Tobias, I agree. Seems nearly everything is sensationalized these days. But since there are very few new things to discuss with cigars, I guess someone's yearly list of Top 25 cigars gives us something to discuss.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

TCBSmokes said:


> So....no guess? lol.


 Like I said- I really hope that didn't sound like a personal attack. I'll also admit that I've had little to do with most of the 2014 releases, so no, I have no intelligent guess to offer


----------



## Nicks85 (Sep 20, 2014)

I think the Padron 50th will make the #1 . It's recieved raved reviews and also has the big brand behind it


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Dark Shark, no doubt


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

If there's not a Gurkha in the top 10 then this whole thing is a sham


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, well. I see the MC MONTE took the no. 9 spot. I like that one but haven't tried Jacopo, the box-press version they mention. :cb


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

TCBSmokes said:


> Well, well. I see the MC MONTE took the no. 9 spot. I like that one but haven't tried Jacopo, the box-press version they mention. :cb


It's a pretty good smoke. I've had a few since they came out last year, all ROTT, and enjoyed them. Very smooth and flawless burn. Nothing too exciting or complex. I haven't tried any other vitolas in the Monte blend, but I'd smoke the Jacopo 2 again.


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

The SP52 was one of my 4th of July smokes this year and I remember being really impressed with it. Been meaning to pick some more up, but haven't yet. Pretty cool to see it in the top 10.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

wabashcr said:


> It's a pretty good smoke. I've had a few since they came out last year, all ROTT, and enjoyed them. Very smooth and flawless burn. Nothing too exciting or complex. I haven't tried any other vitolas in the Monte blend, but I'd smoke the Jacopo 2 again.


Good to know. I've had the Conde, which is about robusto size, and performed about as how you stated with flavors I enjoyed and a long finish, too.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

What was #10 ?


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Old Smokey said:


> What was #10 ?


#'s 7,6,5. tomorrow..

8. Ashton Estate Sun Grown 22-Year Salute

9. Monte by Montecristo Jacopo No. 2

10. A. Flores 1975 Serie Privada Capa Habano SP52


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

Old Smokey said:


> What was #10?


A. Flores 1975 Serie Privada Capa Habano SP52

(In stereo!)


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. I am at work and they frown on cell phone use.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Smoked a Monte on recommendation earlier this year and it was not a top 10 cigar. More of a "C" grade smoke IMO.


----------



## DbeatDano (Aug 3, 2014)

I'd really like to see a Crowned Head get on there. They just have such consistently great smokes. But I'm thinking along with the others that the numero uno will be the Padron 50th.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

they should change the name and call it 

THIS YEAR'S TOP 25 ADVERTISERS


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

HIM said:


> Smoked a Monte on recommendation earlier this year and it was not a top 10 cigar. More of a "C" grade smoke IMO.


yep a head scratcher for sure. I didn't even finish the one I had it was so "c"


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

not impressed so far.


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

TCBSmokes said:


> #'s 7,6,5. tomorrow..
> 
> 8. Ashton Estate Sun Grown 22-Year Salute
> 
> ...


I enjoyed the A. Flores. Not sure that I would put it in my top 10, but a solid smoke. Agree with others that the Monte is not fantastic. I've not had the Ashton ESG although I do have a few in the humi.


----------



## Ethernomad (Aug 23, 2013)

Heath said:


> they should change the name and call it
> 
> THIS YEAR'S TOP 25 ADVERTISERS


This.


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

Doesn't the ESG make the top 10 every year?


----------



## Nicks85 (Sep 20, 2014)

Last year was the VSG


----------



## ermtpa (Apr 5, 2013)

I think #1 will be the Padron 50th but after seeing 8-10 I started to laugh as it has very little to do with quality and more to do with quantity of advertising in the magazine.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

So the Padron made the top ten, but at number 7, interesting. . .

Also an Opus X, also shocking.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

You know someone is on the take when RP beats out Opus and Padron.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

watch for the token CC in the top five, and it probably won't be one of Cuba's 5 best
can't take CA reviews seriously if you've smoked what they have and look at the scores they give
also their 100 pt system is a joke because every cigar they review gets between 86-96


----------



## langos (Mar 1, 2011)

The Cigar Authority's Aficionado Predictions


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Here's today's 3 entries..

4,3,2 ... tomorrow

5. Rocky Patel Royale Toro

6. Fuente Fuente OpusX PerfecXion X

7. Padron Family Reserve 50 Years Maduro

Cigar Aficionado Top 25 of 2014


----------



## AlBaron (Dec 13, 2014)

Guys,
could any of the sticks making the list so far be a good choice for a newbie?

- Alex


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 19, 2012)

The people at CA must have a very different palate than I. Wowsers.:wacko:


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

langos said:


> The Cigar Authority's Aficionado Predictions


"Forrest Gump is not going to win the Emmy this year" I love it!!!


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

Honestly, does anyone else's ratings really matter? Whether it's Bryan Glynn, CA, or the guy next door, everyone's palate is going to be different and you may hate a cigar that I love. They could put a gas station stick at cigar #1 for all I care:lol: Like many here say, like what you smoke and smoke what you like!!


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is my opinion fwiw:

1) I don't hold it against CA for the release schedule… it just makes sense. Yes, it helps to create traffic to their website, and really how can anyone blame them for this? They are a media company and their success is measured in readership/views, plus it is free… And if you wanted you could just wait until the last day and read it all at once. Plus from a manufacturer viewpoint, it is nice to see it extended out as it allows for a week plus of attention to your brand if you happen to be lucky enough to be chosen.

2) I know the commonly held belief is that it is the top advertisers, but if you look at the long history of their ratings there are plenty of examples that run counter to this. Yes, many are advertisers, but that is just likely to be the case as most midsize plus cigar makers do advertise in some form or fashion with CA. 

3) As for guessing, I am the wrong guy to ask. Many cigars that I think are worthy have never made the list, example LP in any year, while others ones that do make it surprise the heck out of me… 

I find the annual list interesting personally, I love the discussions that result from it and I do go out of my way to sample cigars that make the list that I had yet to try for whatever reason. So for me, I like the list each year even when I disagree with it.

BR,

STS


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

ssaka said:


> 3) As for guessing, I am the wrong guy to ask. Many cigars that I think are worthy have never made the list, *example LP in any year*, while others ones that do make it surprise the heck out of me&#8230;


Baffling that LP never made the list. How much stock did you guys put in that? Knowing what you said in point 2, do you think DE's lack of advertising contributed to LP not making it? I'd think it would have to have been pretty disappointing to not make it every year. Regardless of what you think of their rankings, it's always nice to be recognized for your work. And CA may not be the authority, but they probably have the loudest voice/furthest reach to consumers.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

wabashcr said:


> Baffling that LP never made the list. How much stock did you guys put in that? Knowing what you said in point 2, do you think DE's lack of advertising contributed to LP not making it? I'd think it would have to have been pretty disappointing to not make it every year. Regardless of what you think of their rankings, it's always nice to be recognized for your work. And CA may not be the authority, but they probably have the loudest voice/furthest reach to consumers.


I do not think our advertising level impacted their non-selection of LP, rather I think the cigar's flavor profile just didn't suit many of the folks on their tasting panel.

Knowing this, I think it is unlikely that any cigar I might blend in the future will receive high score.

If it were to happen that someday one of my blends scored well that would be great, but ultimately I am going to always craft what I personally like to smoke and not concern myself with anyone's ratings. You can only be true to yourself, doing otherwise would be a folly imo.

BR,

STS


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Sep 5, 2014)

Interesting that RP beat out the Padron 50. I've stopped putting much stock in CA's ratings due to the way they do their reviews, plus the perception of advertising bias. But I do like to still try what's on their list if I think it's something that will appeal to me. I'm just going to form my own opinions as to whether I like a cigar or not.

Any guesses on what will be #1 with the Padron 50 out of the mix?


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

AlBaron said:


> Guys,
> could any of the sticks making the list so far be a good choice for a newbie?
> 
> - Alex


I have the opinion that one should try as many cigars as possible, as long as it's clear that any purchase could result in a less than enjoyable experience. Could someone new to cigars enjoy the selections that make the list? Sure! Are they guaranteed to love it? Absolutely not! Any of the top cigars lists are made of whatever matches the reviewers' favorite profiles, and possibly some non-cigar influence. I don't go out of my way to find cigars from any list, but if I see one in a store or have a few extra bucks needing to be spent online I'll bite. If nothing else I can tell my smoking buddies I had number X from list Z, then either compliment the list as being great, or say they have no taste and got paid off for the ranking.
When it comes down to it, find a reviewer or two that share your same tastes, if it's a video reviewer, a blogger, a user here posting reviews, a magazine, who ever it is doesn't matter, and follow their advise first. There's still no promise that you won't ever grab a bad stick, but the chances go down just that much.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

TCBSmokes said:


> 5. Rocky Patel Royale Toro
> 
> 6. Fuente Fuente OpusX PerfecXion X
> 
> 7. Padron Family Reserve 50 Years Maduro


Rocky Patel Royale beats a Padron Anny Maduro, and a Fuente Opus X.

And that, my friends, is a picture-perfect illustration of why I put zero stock in CA's rankings.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I can't understand how a cigar could be out for years and be in the top 5 last year and not make the list this year?

And a Rocky Petal should not be higher than a Padron or an Opus.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Very disappointed in their rankings so far... My palate must suck!


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Yea RP is better then Fuente and Padron. I'm actually getting chest pain from this bullshit. I'm glad I never spent one red cent on that ****ing rag CA.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

anthony d said:


> Very disappointed in their rankings so far... My palate must suck!


I think you have a very good palate


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Joe K said:


> I think you have a very good palate


Thanks... I just can't see how any RP stick would ever beat out a high end Padron or Fuente, unless it was rolled between Christy Mack's thighs!


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd like to add my prediction for #1 
Victor Sinclair Connecticut - Cigar.com


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

anthony d said:


> Thanks... I just can't see how any RP stick would ever beat out a high end Padron or Fuente, unless it was rolled between Christy Mack's thighs!


 Or between her taint....I wonder how much it cost Rocky to make it on the list.


----------



## DbeatDano (Aug 3, 2014)

I still don't understand how Rocky Patel keeps getting on the list. As far as number 1 goes, I have no idea.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

I really don't know how they choose which sticks to review. I mean there's only so many they could smoke and review... I'm guessing the heavily advertised cigars get picked to review, and to even it up some random sticks as well. Again, I would assume that the selection is limited to maybe a hundred or so. Then they rank from there. With literally thousands of options out there, we'll never see what we think should be there all the time... I like reviews, not so much rankings...


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

I do like to see what they toss up in the top ten every year. I've never smoked a Rocky of any kind, or any of the 6 so far, so I don't have an opinion on them yet....


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

The annual list has some value to me. There are usually a few stick on it that are sneaky-good that I would probably not have tried if not for CA. 

Flor de las Antillas and Buena Ventura come immediately to mind. There are some head-scratchers though, no doubt.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

ssaka said:


> If it were to happen that someday one of my blends scored well that would be great, but ultimately I am going to always craft what I personally like to smoke and not concern myself with anyone's ratings. You can only be true to yourself, doing otherwise would be a folly imo.


Well, whatever you choose to do in the future, if it includes blending new cigars I'll be there with my wallet open.


----------



## Lee M (Nov 12, 2014)

I will say this. Is the RP better than the Padron or Opus? I don't know I have not had the Padron family reserve 50 year and the last Opus I had was many years ago. However, this past spring I was in my local BM and the RP rep was in there. He was a cool enough guy so I bought a few sticks since I used to enjoy some RPs. Anyway, the rep gave me a Royale and his spiel about RP that I frankly do not remember but the thing I do remember (and I paraphrase) is he said the Royale is RP's attempt to try to win back some customers. So I took his offering and socked it away for a couple months. One summer day I pulled it out and I must say it was a very nice smoke. I doubt I would pay $9 for it since there are so many new sticks I want to try from reading this board, but I would like to say I do not think it is fair to bash this smoke just because it has RP on it or because some guy ranked it one or two spots ahead (actually all 3 were 94 fwiw) 2 very fine cigars.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

and here are #'s 4, 3, 2...

#1 ......tomorrow.

2. E.P. Carrillo La Historia E-III

3. Illusione Fume d'Amour Clementes

4. Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial (Tubo)

Cigar Aficionado Top 25 of 2014


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

So only 1 CC so far in the top 10. Would have expected at least 2. Wonder if that means a CC is #1 ?


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

wabashcr said:


> So only 1 CC so far in the top 10. Would have expected at least 2. Wonder if that means a CC is #1 [/URL] ?


Yeah, I didn't think a cc would be crowned no. 1 since it was last year, but two have made the list every year up 'til now, so I guess it's a good possibility.


----------



## Lee M (Nov 12, 2014)

I too thought it was odd there was one 1 cc, but for some reason I think Pepin may have the top spot.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

purepoker said:


> I really don't know how they choose which sticks to review. I mean there's only so many they could smoke and review... I'm guessing the heavily advertised cigars get picked to review, and to even it up some random sticks as well. Again, I would assume that the selection is limited to maybe a hundred or so. Then they rank from there. With literally thousands of options out there, we'll never see what we think should be there all the time... I like reviews, not so much rankings...


I remember reading it somewhere... They supposedly take only the high rated cigars that they've smoked throughout the year to go back and resmoke. The cigars have to be produced within the time frame. Supposedly, the test is done blind, meaning all bands are removed and replaced with a generic one. They only spend about 20 minutes or so with each cigar. Then they do some statistic voodoo to deal with any outliers.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

and here are #'s 4, 3, 2...

#1 Mark Twain Pesidente

2. E.P. Carrillo La Historia E-III

3. Illusione Fume d'Amour Clementes

4. Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial (Tubo)

Cigar Aficionado Top 25 of 2014


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

^ :lol: good call


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Lol, I haven't smoked ANY of the cigars listed so far.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

*1. Dark Shark*
2. E.P. Carrillo La Historia E-III
3. Illusione Fume d'Amour Clementes
4. Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial (Tubo)

You heard it here first.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Sep 5, 2014)

maverickmage said:


> I remember reading it somewhere... They supposedly take only the high rated cigars that they've smoked throughout the year to go back and resmoke. The cigars have to be produced within the time frame. Supposedly, the test is done blind, meaning all bands are removed and replaced with a generic one. They only spend about 20 minutes or so with each cigar. Then they do some statistic voodoo to deal with any outliers.


Sounds about right to me. From what I've heard, the statistic voodoo is that Gordon (or whoever) tells the reviewer to smoke another sample of the cigar if the new review is significantly different from the original review they published, or different from the other reviewers.

The CA review process sounds like a bunch of crap, if you ask me. I'm a homebrewer, and am getting into the Homebrewtalk forum. Not too long ago, I read an article that was posted over there about a study someone did on wine tasters. Apparently they gave the tasters the same wine multiple times in a tasting, and they said half of the time (I think, 67% of all statistics are made up on the spot anyway) the tasters couldn't tell that it was the same wine. I can't help but think that applies to the samples CA smokes. Not to mention the stupidity of rating an entire cigar based on 20 minutes. Honestly, I say that unless the first 20 minutes is an absolute dog rocket, don't give me a review if you haven't smoked the entire thing.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> You know someone is on the take when RP beats out Opus and Padron.


^this


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't know why I waste my time getting mad at this crap every year. CA just plain old sucks


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

No sense in one getting their knickers in a bind over these ratings. If you want to get pissed, watch the world news every night....


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thumbs up for E.P. Carrillo making it! Damn good stick!


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Goatmilk said:


> I'd like to add my prediction for #1
> Victor Sinclair Connecticut - Cigar.com


I hate to be contrary but I've never really liked these cigars. I find the flavor profile a little too ass-like (and not in a good way).


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Lee M said:


> I will say this. Is the RP better than the Padron or Opus? I don't know I have not had the Padron family reserve 50 year and the last Opus I had was many years ago. However, this past spring I was in my local BM and the RP rep was in there. He was a cool enough guy so I bought a few sticks since I used to enjoy some RPs. Anyway, the rep gave me a Royale and his spiel about RP that I frankly do not remember but the thing I do remember (and I paraphrase) is he said the Royale is RP's attempt to try to win back some customers. So I took his offering and socked it away for a couple months. One summer day I pulled it out and I must say it was a very nice smoke. I doubt I would pay $9 for it since there are so many new sticks I want to try from reading this board, but I would like to say I do not think it is fair to bash this smoke just because it has RP on it or because some guy ranked it one or two spots ahead (actually all 3 were 94 fwiw) 2 very fine cigars.


Good post, and that's what I like to hear. I actually bought one last January in the Toro size and it's still sitting in the humi. I might just fire it up on the one year mark to see what all the fuss is about. I've always believed that RP gets a lot of hate because of his zillion different lines, many of which are private label and low quality. He does have 5-6 solid lines that I've had though, I just don't care for him as much as I did when I started out. Looking forward to the Royale though!


----------



## Ethernomad (Aug 23, 2013)

I let my CA subscription expire a while back. Putting aside all the rumors that their Top 25 list is rigged, my biggest gripe about the magazine is that I spend more time mentally editing the articles than I do enjoying the content. Lots of grammatical errors; and not uncommon to find misspellings either.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

ChiefIlliniwek said:


> I'm a homebrewer, and am getting into the Homebrewtalk forum.


Off topic for this thread but Ive been on HBT for a few years, go by KeyWestBrewing. Make sure to check out the homebrew thread here in the food section and the stogie thread on HBT. Back to your regularly scheduled programming :beerchug:


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Oliva Serie V Melanio Figurado | Cigar Aficionado Top 25 of 2014

Here it is. We at Oliva couldn't be happier, that's for sure!


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Sep 5, 2014)

BengalMan said:


> Oliva Serie V Melanio Figurado | Cigar Aficionado Top 25 of 2014
> 
> Here it is. We at Oliva couldn't be happier, that's for sure!


Wow. Those have been on my must try list for awhile now. Too bad the price is going to get higher on these now that they're the #1 cigar.


----------



## Lee M (Nov 12, 2014)

sweet! I picked one up yesterday. Not this exact vitola but still exited to try it.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Sep 5, 2014)

HIM said:


> Off topic for this thread but Ive been on HBT for a few years, go by KeyWestBrewing. Make sure to check out the homebrew thread here in the food section and the stogie thread on HBT. Back to your regularly scheduled programming :beerchug:


Oh nice! I've been on both of those threads. I'll keep an eye out for you over there. I'm ChiefIlliniwek over there, too.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

ChiefIlliniwek said:


> Wow. Those have been on my must try list for awhile now. Too bad the price is going to get higher on these now that they're the #1 cigar.


glade i have afew resting in my humidor!!!!!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Congrats to Oliva. While I think the Melanio is an excellent cigar, it would not be MY #1 . But I am glad to see them get the recognition.


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Haven't had the Figurado, but the other Serie V Melanios I've had certainly didn't blow me away. Got another couple resting, will have to give it another shot.


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Also, FYI, Monster has the Melanio Robusto 5 packs on their current mash-up for $30.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Congratulations to this year's #1 ..

Oliva Serie V Melanio Figurado

http://top25.cigaraficionado.com/number-1-oliva-serie-v-melanio-figurado/


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

what a crock of f u c k I n g s h I t


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Tell us how you _*really *_feel Joe


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

I just bought a box of 10 of melanio's and a 5 pack of EP Carrillo


----------



## Shmokey (Nov 11, 2014)

Awesome I have I think 7 of these Melanio's in my Humi. They are robusto and petit coronas but still cool. I really like them, the V series and Hemingway's were the cigars that brought me over to the dark side.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Wasn't my cigar of the year but at least I can agree that the V Melanio is a great cigar.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats to Oliva. I've never had one and since I didn't enjoy the regular V I doubt I ever will. Could have sworn it was gonna be the Padron.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

CA order:
1. Oliva V Melanio
2. EPC La Historia
3. Illusione Fume D'Amour
4. HDM EE
5. RP Royale
6. Opus X
7. Padron 50 Year
8. Ashton ESG
9. Monte something or other
10. A.FLores

I have smoked everything on this list except the RP, the Monte, A.Flores. The La Hisrtoria was a good stick but definitely not #2 cigar of the year, if it were up to me no way it makes the top 10, maybe 11-20. That said, I smoked 4 HDM EE's this year and it is probably my #2 favorite cigar of 2014. The Illusione was good but not #3 , would probably lump that one in around #15 The Oliva, well I haven't been a huge fan of them in general so this wouldn't have made my list at all.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

HIM said:


> Wasn't my cigar of the year but at least I can agree that the V Melanio is a great cigar.


That's about all I can say...


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> That said, I smoked 4 HDM EE's this year and it is probably my #2 favorite cigar of 2014.


If you said what your #1 was, I missed it. Curious.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Dark Shark got a raw deal yet again


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

wabashcr said:


> If you said what your #1 was, I missed it. Curious.


My avatar, Regius Exclusivo USA Lancero Extra. This stick wow'd the crap out of me. If it were my list it my top 5 would be something like this:
1. Regius E USA Lancero Extra
2. HDM EE
3. Ashton Symmetry
4. LADC Noblesse
5. Opus Angels Share

Not going to list my entire top 10 because the other five would be a mix of HTF/exclusive/event NCs and RE/LE/LCDH CCs. Every list is subjective, like I said mine would have been different but congrats to all that made it this year.


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> My avatar, Regius Exclusivo USA Lancero Extra. This stick wow'd the crap out of me.


Interesting. Looks like Small Batch has 5 packs. Will have to put it on the list.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

wabashcr said:


> Interesting. Looks like Small Batch has 5 packs. Will have to put it on the list.


Just remember to smoke it slow, this stick matches me perfect. Your mileage may vary


----------



## Ethernomad (Aug 23, 2013)

Bizumpy said:


> Dark Shark got a raw deal yet again


There's still a chance at Puff's COTY...


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

The Oliva V Melanio has been my #1 cigar since it launched over three years ago. It's my favorite cigar and while I'm happy it finally received recognition, I always hate when cigars I regularly smoke are on the CA list. All this means is the price will go up and be harder to find!


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

FireRunner said:


> The Oliva V Melanio has been my #1 cigar since it launched over three years ago. It's my favorite cigar and while I'm happy it finally received recognition, I always hate when cigars I regularly smoke are on the CA list. All this means is the price will go up and be harder to find!


Exactly what I was thinking. I love the Melanio, have smoked a bunch, and have a couple boxes left. I'm set for a while, so hopefully the hype will die down by the time I'm ready to restock.

Not sure of its my absolute favorite of the year, but I do love them and have no problem with the pick, except that I think the maduro version might be even better than the natural.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

Cardinal said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. I love the Melanio, have smoked a bunch, and have a couple boxes left. I'm set for a while, so hopefully the hype will die down by the time I'm ready to restock.
> 
> Not sure of its my absolute favorite of the year, but I do love them and have no problem with the pick, except that I think the maduro version might be even better than the natural.


this is exactly how i feel, too bad im out of the maduros and they seem harder to find.


----------



## Nicks85 (Sep 20, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> My avatar, Regius Exclusivo USA Lancero Extra. This stick wow'd the crap out of me. If it were my list it my top 5 would be something like this:
> 1. Regius E USA Lancero Extra
> 2. HDM EE
> 3. Ashton Symmetry
> ...


If you haven't had the chance to smoke their white lable, I would strongly recomend it. I am fortunate that my local B&M has a great relationship with Regius and they get the new sticks before they are announced. They even hold their release parties at their location.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Nicks85 said:


> If you haven't had the chance to smoke their white lable, I would strongly recomend it. I am fortunate that my local B&M has a great relationship with Regius and they get the new sticks before they are announced. They even hold their release parties at their location.


Yes, Casa de Montecristo.. Know the place well. I have had the White Label that is made by Quesada, did not care for it. Now, I do know that Sam has the Exclusivo USA White Label at his shop only, the place is awesome but his prices are a tad on the high side. Have you ever had one of their B52 house cigars?


----------



## Nicks85 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes, the exclusivo white lable is what I was referring to. The B52 is a great smoke, very much like a cc. I think they have been aged and rested for a total of 15 years


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Nicks85 said:


> Yes, the exclusivo white lable is what I was referring to. The B52 is a great smoke, very much like a cc. I think they have been aged and rested for a total of 15 years


If they still have any the next time I am back home, I will because it is definitely on my list. *B56... My mistake.*


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Cardinal said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. I love the Melanio, have smoked a bunch, and have a couple boxes left. I'm set for a while, so hopefully the hype will die down by the time I'm ready to restock.
> 
> Not sure of its my absolute favorite of the year, but I do love them and have no problem with the pick, except that I think the maduro version might be even better than the natural.


I typically have 2-3 boxes of Melanios so I'm set for the next few months. I agree the Melanio Maduro is excellent. I prefer them resting for about six months. I bought three boxes when they launched and sat two, smoked the other one. Oliva has far been my favorite cigar company in the last 4-6 years. Great flavor cigars. Quality construction. Smooth. And the company isn't flashy or tossing out lines after lines of cigars.

Connecticut
G
O
V
Melanio
Master

Thanks it. I love it. They focus on a core set of lines. I've never had a bad Oliva. And while they also produce Nub, Cain, Padilla...those three don't compare to the Oliva branded cigars.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Out today, #'s 11-25.

Here's the link..

http://top25.cigaraficionado.com/number-25-tatuaje-havana-vi-aristas/

and finally, "Best Buys"...... Mon. Dec. 22.


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

LP9 Belicoso checks in at #20 .


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice to see Te-Amo gettin some cred. Did I just type that?


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

bahaha I like how they trashed the internet-only "Serie R Black" line of La Gloria Cubana without mentioning it by name:

"Last year, brand owner General Cigar Co. launched the first ever Nicaraguan La Gloria Cubana cigars. One was designed only for Internet and catalog retailers, while the Serie R Esteli was made exclusively for brick-and-mortar cigar shops. It's one of the best La Glorias in years, with a core of leather and coffee notes complemented by a nutty and floral character."​
And people blasted my assertion that lines reserved for online retailers were by-and-large inferior to general releases and B&M releases. :heh:


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Sep 5, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> bahaha I like how they trashed the internet-only "Serie R Black" line of La Gloria Cubana without mentioning it by name:
> 
> "Last year, brand owner General Cigar Co. launched the first ever Nicaraguan La Gloria Cubana cigars. One was designed only for Internet and catalog retailers, while the Serie R Esteli was made exclusively for brick-and-mortar cigar shops. It's one of the best La Glorias in years, with a core of leather and coffee notes complemented by a nutty and floral character."​
> And people blasted my assertion that lines reserved for online retailers were by-and-large inferior to general releases and B&M releases. :heh:


CA doesn't even review online retail exclusive lines, do they? Have they ever done one?

I've got one Esteli sitting in my humidor. Hopefully I'll get to it soon.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

ChiefIlliniwek said:


> CA doesn't even review online retail exclusive lines, do they? Have they ever done one?
> 
> I've got one Esteli sitting in my humidor. Hopefully I'll get to it soon.


That's what this inclusion made me think. I totally forgot I had one I picked up last February. I wanna burn it now.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I have smoked several of the LGC R Estelli and they are a good smoke. I just wish they made a smaller RG.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

my question is how did the Davidoff Nicaragua go from Top 5 2013 to bottom 5 2014 isn't it the same judging panel? @Tobias Lutz


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

nevermind.... missed that it was the robusto this year


----------



## Schlitzinacan (Dec 12, 2014)

Surprised to see only 3 CCs in the top 25 and only one in the top 10.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I need to go through my issues of CA this year to see if it was even reviewed, but I'm kind of irritated that Las Calaveras didn't make it.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

the La Historia is nice, but the rest of that list kind of drives home that best has nothing to do with their rankings


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Out today...CA's Best Buys for 2014.

Best Buys of 2014 | Cigar Aficionado Top 25 of 2014


----------

